
The Truth About Inkjet Printers - benjaminjf
You may think inkjet printers are resonably priced for the convenience they give you - at an average of around $50 they aren&#x27;t the most expencive technology you buy but the issue of inkjet printers comes through the dear prices of ink.
Throughout the life of the inkjet printer ink prices have been seen to, usually, be around the same price as the printers themselves which can be confusing and infuriating for anyone buying ink nowadays. According to Consumer Reports “Even the cheapest ink, at about $13 an ounce, costs more than, say, fine Champagne, while the priciest, at about $75 an ounce, is more costly than, say, Chanel No. 5 perfume”.  
Through multiple tests by companies such as the one listed above they have found that the average ink refill costs the company making them around $0.32 (235x the cost of the most expencive ink available for consumers. Companies such as HP and Epson argue that ink costs have not fallen due to the advanced technology in their printers but this is not the case, most of the ‘advanced technology’ in the inkjet printing world is found inside the printer itself.
Companies who sell printers often make a loss on them and sell ink for an upmarked price to make a profit but, is this right? Should it be cheaper for me to buy a whole new printer instead of replacing a couple ink colors?
======
CyberFonic
I have given up on inkjet printers. Mine tended to be clogged up every time I
needed to use them. As you point out, the ink prices are prohibitive. Buying
one cheap inkjet printer after another is a lot of wasted money.

So I replaced my printer with a B&W laser which always works and I simply go
to a self-serve print shop to print anything that I need in color.

